# DWA Lizards



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Can anyone list me a few lizards that are on DWA, If i every got a DWA id be mainly keeping lizards so can somebody list some of the popular ones in the DWA world, thanks.

I only know of:
Gila-Monster
Beaded Lizard.


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Complete list:-

Gila Monster _Heloderma suspectum_
Beaded Lizard _Heloderma horridum_


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

there are only the two.


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

what about komodo dragons?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

pastelpythons27 said:


> what about komodo dragons?


Not listed on the DWAL list.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

pastelpythons27 said:


> what about komodo dragons?


 
there are only the two. The two venomous species of lizard listed above.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Komodo's are CITES so DWA doesn't come into it.....
....BTW.... Have you seen the price on DWA lizards


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow are those really the only 2?? I thought there'd be a few more at least, thanks for the help anyway


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

SW-morelia said:


> Komodo's are CITES so DWA doesn't come into it.....
> ....BTW.... Have you seen the price on DWA lizards


And what difference does CITES make? CITES only covers international trade, as long as the necessary Article 10's are with the animal then they can be sold within the UK with no other paperwork...if they have no article 10's they cannot be sold but they can be 'gifted'.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Fixx said:


> And what difference does CITES make? CITES only covers international trade, as long as the necessary Article 10's are with the animal then they can be sold within the UK with no other paperwork...if they have no article 10's they cannot be sold but they can be 'gifted'.


Tell you what lets have a race.... You get a Komodo Dragon, I'll get a Atheris... See who comes back first:whistling2:


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

how much are they??


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

SW-morelia said:


> Tell you what lets have a race.... You get a Komodo Dragon, I'll get a Atheris... See who comes back first:whistling2:


CITES has nothing to do whether it's legal to keep them or buy them, I'll tell you what, let's have a race, you get an Atheris, I'll get a Cyclura...oh yeah, I don't need to get one, we have them already, all CITES 1 Appendix A, both Cuban Rocks and Rhino Iguanas for which we have the relevant Article 10's.

If the OP could find a breeder of Komodo's (available in the US in private hands I think) and the necesary import/export permit they could have one, no problems, if they can find one in Europe they don't even need import/export permits as long as the animal has the relevant Article 10.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Fixx said:


> Not listed on the DWAL list.


 I am amazed by that.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Reptilerescueden said:


> I am amazed by that.


Neither are crocodile monitors and they can grow longer, and have longer teeth and claws, though are lighter than Komodos.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

its the bite of a komodo with all the bacteria which kills via blood poisoning that makes them so dangerous, ud think if they did become more available somehow that they would go on the dwa


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Fixx said:


> Neither are crocodile monitors and they can grow longer, and have longer teeth and claws, though are lighter than Komodos.


 Makes you wonder how they come up with the assumptions of what should or shouldn't be on there really.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

i think this topic could be discussed forever and there would be no right or wrong answers as to wot species should or shouldnt be on the list, i no it will never happen but would be interesting to find out exactly what the criteria is for dwa from whichever agency is responsible for it, would answer a few questions lol!


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

paulrimmer69 said:


> i think this topic could be discussed forever and there would be no right or wrong answers as to wot species should or shouldnt be on the list, i no it will never happen but would be interesting to find out exactly what the criteria is for dwa from whichever agency is responsible for it, would answer a few questions lol!


 Agreed!


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Early evolution of the venom system in lizards and snakes : Nature

Quite an interesting paper regarding common venomous ancestor of lizards and snakes.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Fixx said:


> CITES has nothing to do whether it's legal to keep them or buy them, I'll tell you what, let's have a race, you get an Atheris, I'll get a Cyclura...oh yeah, I don't need to get one, we have them already, all CITES 1 Appendix A, both Cuban Rocks and Rhino Iguanas for which we have the relevant Article 10's.
> 
> If the OP could find a breeder of Komodo's (available in the US in private hands I think) and the necesary import/export permit they could have one, no problems, if they can find one in Europe they don't even need import/export permits as long as the animal has the relevant Article 10.


Your missing my point......
It's easier to get a DWA, than find someone to gift you a Komodo.....
You said you have the paper work.... How long do you think it will take you to get a Komodo......?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

SW-morelia said:


> Your missing my point......
> It's easier to get a DWA, than find someone to gift you a Komodo.....
> You said you have the paper work.... How long do you think it will take you to get a Komodo......?


I have paperwork for a Tasmanian tiger.....might take some time to get one though:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

SW-morelia said:


> Your missing my point......
> It's easier to get a DWA, than find someone to gift you a Komodo.....
> You said you have the paper work.... How long do you think it will take you to get a Komodo......?


No, I said I had the paperwork for our _Cyclura_ not for Komodos, and my point about gifting was that you don't need an Article 10 or any paperwork for a gifted animal, unlike if someone were to gift you a DWA where you would still need a DWAL to keep it legally. 

My main point is, it is only availability that is the issue, not the paperwork. European Zoo's often sell unwanted stock to private hands, anything that they do sell comes with the necessary Article 10's should the animal in question require it. It is not infeasible, that in the future Komodos could end up in private hands in Europe, and if they do, there is nothing stopping them being imported into the UK.


----------



## robbiepurvis1309 (Dec 8, 2008)

the interesting thing would be whether in captivity the komodo bite would be as dangerous as in the wild. as I would assume that the dangerous bacteria in the saliva come from the carrion the komodos eat therefore fed on a different diet of mainly defrosted meat they may not carry the same bacteria and therefore the bite would be less harmful (blood poisoning wise:blush.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

robbiepurvis1309 said:


> the interesting thing would be whether in captivity the komodo bite would be as dangerous as in the wild. as I would assume that the dangerous bacteria in the saliva come from the carrion the komodos eat therefore fed on a different diet of mainly defrosted meat they may not carry the same bacteria and therefore the bite would be less harmful (blood poisoning wise:blush.


go find one and get bitten:lol2::lol2::lol2:

Good way to test it??????:devil::devil:


----------



## robbiepurvis1309 (Dec 8, 2008)

lol
nah id rather not get bitten by one even without the harmful bacteria lol
i would rather keep my legs if its all the same lol


----------

